# TurDucken Lasagna w/ Pictures



## jerseyjay14 (Nov 8, 2007)

Ok, so we were discussing this a while back.  On one of the episodes of top chef they were asked to make a cutting edge thanksgiving dinner.  One of the chef's suggested making a "Turducken Lasagna" but they never went through with it.  So i thought i'd give it a whirl....
*Ingredients*​
I used all dark meat... boneless chicken thighs, turkey leg and thigh meat, and duck leg and thigh meat.  I grilled the chicken thighs and cut them into small chunks.  I roasted the turkey meat, pulled it from the bone and cut it into chunks.  I made duck confit, pulled it from the bone, and cut it into chunks. 

I made 2 kinds of stuffing.  a traditional stuffing with white bread crumbs, carrots, celerly, onions and some light seasoning.  And a sweet cornbread stuffing made with cornbread, celery, and vegitable stock... I wanted to get some sweetness in there with all the darkmeat.  I used Barilla flat lasagna noodles.





​
I Layered the lasagna in a deep cassarole dish.  first layer was Noodles, traditional stuffing, Turkey topped with gravy.  Then another layer of noodles with the cornbread stuffing, chicken, and some chicken gravy.  Another layer of noodles topped with more traditional stuffing and the duck meat.  topped it with one final layer of noodles and sprinkled on some crushed cornbread.






Baked it for about 20 minutes or so.  The finish product was the prettiest thing i've made, but it turned GREAT!  The flavors blended very well.  The meaty/stuffing went very well with the noodles and the cornbread provided a little sweetness to the dish.






If i had to compare it i'd say it tasted something along the lines of chicken pot pie.  In fact it would make a great alternative if you want to spice things up.  ​​


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Nov 8, 2007)

Except for the bland colors, I think it looks great.  And it sounds very tasty.  If you're worried about presentation, you might sprinkle some tumeric into a turkey gravy and spread over the top.  Also, some cark green things, like chives, or parsley will help dress the dish.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## jerseyjay14 (Nov 8, 2007)

Goodweed of the North said:


> Except for the bland colors, I think it looks great. And it sounds very tasty. If you're worried about presentation, you might sprinkle some tumeric into a turkey gravy and spread over the top. Also, some cark green things, like chives, or parsley will help dress the dish.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



thanks ill try the gravy idea


----------



## David Cottrell (Nov 8, 2007)

Looking Good - tempting to try, tumeric in the turkey gravy sounds good - congratulations!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for the pics.  Sounds like a success to me.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 12, 2007)

Good job.  Nice photos.  I think it turned out pretty darn good.


----------

